
Pirate Bay, Showtime caught forcing visitors to mine cryptocurrency for them - js7745
https://www.rt.com/news/404820-piratebay-showtime-cryptocurrency-mining/
======
js7745
If they got out all of the bugs in the tech this would be an amazing business
model

